
Dutch police deploys low tech anti-drone measure: birds of prey - SchizoDuckie
http://nos.nl/artikel/2084071-hoe-voorkom-je-aanslagen-met-drones-met-een-roofvogel.html
======
AstroJetson
Interesting approach, but I also wonder about damage to the birds. I'm
guessing they are using eagles due to the size, but I would have thought
falcons would be easier to train.

Best comment I've seen is "I hope they leave my Amazon orders alone."

